# Chiang Mai Areas and Old City



## dollarability (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello, I am planning to retire to Thailand in a few years and am beginning to study the country and language and plan to retire to Chiang Mai. I am looking at a great web site that lists apartments and condos for rent and the locations are identified as Northern, Southern, Eastern, and Western Chiang Mai and the Old City. However, I dont really have a sense of how the character of the different areas differs, especially from the perspective of a farang retiree. I would appreciate if if someone who knows the city could comment on the characteristics of the different areas and how suitable they would be for me. I am looking for an apartment or a condo, preferably something not too high up with a bit of Asian charm (something like the apartment at the beginning of Inception), in the 8000 to 12,000 bhat per month range. I was thinking the Old City. Any suggestions, guidance, or advice would be appreciated. Also, what does "serviced apartment" mean? Thanks.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi
Can't answer re Chiang Mai. but 'serviced apartment' - we had one before finding long term accomm when we moved to Phuket.
'Serviced' for us meant bed made every day, fresh towels daily, sheets weekly, supplied with small soap/shampoo/toilet paper, 2 bottles purified water (can't drink tap water there) and a quick general clean. I imagine the level of service will vary depending on fees - they also offered laundry service but at a much greater price than taking to to a laundry ourselves and collecting the next day.
We holidayed in CM last December - and will be back late this year, nice place. I think you'll find there is a specific CM web forum if you search.
Best wishes for your retirement


----------



## dollarability (Aug 22, 2010)

Song_Si said:


> Hi
> Can't answer re Chiang Mai. but 'serviced apartment' - we had one before finding long term accomm when we moved to Phuket.
> 'Serviced' for us meant bed made every day, fresh towels daily, sheets weekly, supplied with small soap/shampoo/toilet paper, 2 bottles purified water (can't drink tap water there) and a quick general clean. I imagine the level of service will vary depending on fees - they also offered laundry service but at a much greater price than taking to to a laundry ourselves and collecting the next day.
> We holidayed in CM last December - and will be back late this year, nice place. I think you'll find there is a specific CM web forum if you search.
> Best wishes for your retirement


Thank you very much for replying to my message re: serviced apartments. May I ask: Did you find any issues with theft while you had your serviced apartment? The reason I ask is that I am planning to retire to Chiang Mai and I want to take full advantage of the maximum international travel weight allowance when I travel there, which is 184 pounds total, so I will have a lot of personal effects with me including some valuables. Would locked luggage in a closet be adequate precaution do you think? I plan to rent a serviced apartment for a few months while I look for a more suitable permanent location.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

I can't answer re safety of your valuables; The apt we used - through friends recommendation, was owned by a Swedish couple and I believe them to be 100% trustworthy. 

It was fitted with a small floor safe - set your own digital combination which was fine for passport etc. It really comes down to the premises and staff . . . maybe make arrangement with management for secure storage of items you don't need day-to-day.

our 'bad news' re security was being burgled at the small house we rented in Phuket, inside a supposed secure 'compound' of six villas. Sunday afternoon, neighbours home no one saw anything we lost all the small items - laptop, camera, phone, watch, jewellery etc, via a forced window. Many such villas have grilles fitted over windows - ours didn't. Police later showed us how easily aluminium joinery windows can be popped from their frames. But burglaries can occur anywhere in the world.


----------



## dollarability (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for that. It shows that since I will be living in relatively modest premises - 5500 baht per month - there is reason for concern.

I may wait to ship my household items to my condo when I find one that is suitable.

Khorb koon.




Song_Si said:


> I can't answer re safety of your valuables; The apt we used - through friends recommendation, was owned by a Swedish couple and I believe them to be 100% trustworthy.
> 
> It was fitted with a small floor safe - set your own digital combination which was fine for passport etc. It really comes down to the premises and staff . . . maybe make arrangement with management for secure storage of items you don't need day-to-day.
> 
> our 'bad news' re security was being burgled at the small house we rented in Phuket, inside a supposed secure 'compound' of six villas. Sunday afternoon, neighbours home no one saw anything we lost all the small items - laptop, camera, phone, watch, jewellery etc, via a forced window. Many such villas have grilles fitted over windows - ours didn't. Police later showed us how easily aluminium joinery windows can be popped from their frames. But burglaries can occur anywhere in the world.


----------

